# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  Curso Agricultura Organica

## mcycursos

Curso agicultura organica.jpg* 
CURSO ONLINE EN AGRICULTURA ORGANICA* *Manejo del suelo, nutrición edáfica y su uso en los cultivos agrícolas* 
Del 9 febrero - 31 marzo 2021 
Impartido por especialista peruano en agricultura orgánica, Ing. Danko Calle Desulovich  
Lee el programa del curso: https://bit.ly/3qWnAQ2 
Aprovecha el Mega bono de dscto sólo hasta esta semana para los suscriptores de Agroforum 
200.00 soles  *INFORMES* El Portal Técnico del Banano** Email:consultas@bananotecnia.com 
Envíanos un Whatsaap: https://wa.me/51983600986
Siguenos en: https://www.facebook.com/BananotecniaTemas similares: CURSO DE FERTILIZACIÓN QUÍMICA Y ORGÁNICA CURSO FERTILIZACIÓN QUÍMICA Y ORGÁNICA CURSO INTERNACIONAL DE CERTIFICACIÓN ORGÁNICA  ASOCIACIÓN DE EXPORTADORES CURSO REGIONAL AGRICULTURA ORGÁNICA Y BUENAS PRÁCTICAS AGRÍCOLAS , 07 Y 08 DE SETIEMBRE 2012 - HUARAZ ANCASH Curso virtual de producción orgánica y exportación

----------

